# Incoming betta to community.



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

So I had a Betta ship in, due this June 13th coming up. I've also purchased a 40 gallon aquarium for him and to start a community with a Betta two and a half weeks ago. So far, after cycling of course, I've gotten 4 mollies, 2 plecos, 7 neon tetras, 1 glowlight tetra the LFS ended giving me by accident(free fish!) and three white skirt tetras(which I mistakenly bought at wal-mart, not knowing about the dye they give them to sell them as "fruit tetras":evil. I also have a mix of fake silk plants and live plants.

My problem is--since this betta I have shipping in to be the centerpiece fish of the tank, should I be worried of any aggression? So far the mollies and white skirts seems to be having minor skirmishes(reminds me of a turf war) with the tiny neon tetras and their glowlight just trying to stay above the contested areas. Will my current fishes be too busy with each other to bother my future crown jewel? I will NOT be moving him as this 40 gal is more-or-less for him. (Yes, I plan to spoil him. :3)

Also, the aquarium has two filters(bought it like that from someone). Not sure if that will also pose a problem.

Hope its not too long a read, and I will provide a little more info if needed.


----------



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh and before it turns into a misunderstanding--The little skirmishes I pointed out aren't as bad as they seem. Maybe the white skirts are just nipping things since they're fairly new but its a rather peaceful community nonetheless. I'm just concerned for the safety of my Bettas long flowing fins is all.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh dear. Well I can tell you why those white skirt tetra have been having "turf wars" with the other fish. White skirt tetra are a color morph of black skirt tetra which tend to be very aggressive fish. They shouldn't be maintained in groups less than 10 and even then, they will still lash out at other tank mates. Your betta will get torn to bits by them. Black skirt tetra profile

The two plecos could also be a problem depending on the species. The common plecos will get too large for a 40 gal tank, but if you have bristlenose plecos you should be fine. 

That single glowlight will also cause a problem. See if you can return him. Tetra are shoaling species and need to be in groups of 6 or more. Without enough conspecifics around tetra become fin-nippers. 

Depending on how hard your water is, either your neons or your mollies will suffer. Neons do best in soft water, and mollies do best in hard water. Glowlights and black skirt tetras will actually do okay in both hard and soft water.

Personally, I would return the neons and white skirt tetra. Neons are notoriously fragile due to generations of excessive inbreeding and they are also prone to neon tetra disease. Get more glowlights to replace the neons. If your water is hard enough you could also add a few more mollies, too.


----------



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

Alrighty.  Any recommendations on how to place them out to a new home?

Plus I got bristle nose plecos. I did read on each kind of fish, but I only chose what I've read that could be compatible with bettas and little between each other fish. So lesson learned here.

Is there any other recommended fish that aren't listed over the web? Something less spoken over, such as archer fish? Despite it being a seemingly hot debate, I see a handful of fish a betta could pair with.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It's hard to find new homes for fish. Sometimes if you post on places like craigslist you can find a good home. Local aquarium clubs will sometimes hold swap meets and you could see if someone there will take them. 

Other fish recommended to be kept with betta? I don't know too many as I either keep community tanks or I keep betta tanks because having a betta (or any small aggressive fish) in a community tank greatly limits your choices. But I do know that archer fish are out. They need brackish water, grow large enough to easily eat a betta, and need a 150 gal tank. Kuhli loaches are a fish that you don't commonly hear about that work well with betta. They would easily fit in your tank if you have soft water. All in the hobby are wild-caught and not very adaptable. What fish were you thinking about pairing with betta?


----------



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

Got it  But I doubt anyone would accept the dyed tetras unfortunately.

Archer fish were just an example  Since I never hear from them in the hobby. 
I have my eye on celestial danios and zebra danios, though I hear they are active fish that will either nip or stress my betta out. Also, maybe endlers. I remember seeing a very nice looking fish called "rosaline shark". Lastly, what I can remember at the top of my head, I am looking at bala sharks, but wouldnt they out grow my tank?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ya. Most people in the hobby really look down upon dyed fish. It's cruel to the fish. You could setup a tank just for them. But if you do keep them with the betta, you'll have trouble. I guess you don't normally hear of archers, but I've been looking into the possibility of a brackish tank with archers as the centerpiece. I'm the odd exception  

Well some of those fish would make okay betta buddies. Male Endler's might be a bit too colorful (like male guppies) and entice the male betta to attack; females could work. Zebra danio can work and you would be able to fit them in your tank; they are also very adaptable to different water parameters. Celestial pearl danios like the water a little cooler than bettas preferring temperatures below 76F. Both bala sharks and "roseline shark" more often called Denison's barb will outgrow your tank. Bala sharks will need a 125 gal tank, and Denison's barb need a 55 gallon. And both would gladly eat a betta. One of the largest problems with finding betta tankmates is finding something that won't eat your betta or won't be seen as another "betta" by your male. 

You still haven't told us your tap water parameters. Depending on if you have hard or soft water, many different species will be available to you.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

my zebra danios do just fine with my bettas. they were with one male for awhile, now the sorority girls are in there with them. no one bugged anyone, though they'll chase each other away from food sometimes.


----------



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I must admit i dont know how to test hard/soft water. I can say there is a mineral build up around the rim above water. Also my PH is 6.8, if it matters. LFS sell test kits? 

Lastly what would i need for celestial danios to be with my new betta?

My tank also typically sits at around 76-82 degrees F.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

for some reason, i think celestial danios need cooler water. you'd have to read about it though.

i DO think places like home depot sell water hardness kits.


----------



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

From what I've gathered so far--ClestialPDs can handle hard water with a betta, but, as koimaden said; they prefer colder water.

Is theaquariumwiki any reliable?

How long have you had those zebras with the bettas?  If they really do work out, I'd love to mix in those glo zebras in.

Oh and koimaden, I have always liked archer fish since I saw them on discovery channel as a kid.  Someday, when I have my 100 gal in the near future, I will attempt to get them.


----------



## NOUrTheComsat (Jun 12, 2012)

djembekah said:


> my zebra danios do just fine with my bettas. they were with one male for awhile, now the sorority girls are in there with them. no one bugged anyone, though they'll chase each other away from food sometimes.


ORLY?  How long have they been together? If they do work out, I'd love to add those glo zebras.

As for koimaden, I have always loved archer fish since first seeing them on the discovery channel as a kid.

As for the CelestialPDs, I am a little determined to try and snug those in if possible, but if it's a definite no on the temperature, then I can look at other options.

Many thanks


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

*"Alrighty.  Any recommendations on how to place them out to a new home?"*

Ugh. . I had the same problem when I mistakenly thought I could put platys with my betta. It didn't work out and I made a joke that I was going to sneak them back into Petco when no one was looking .. like just dump them into the plant tank or something and be all like "I don't know how they got there .. . what platies? " (I figured in my evil scheme that platies could live on the anacharis until they were noticed . . ha ha)

Well now I just have a stupid tank of 3 platies .. ha ha. They are cute but I really bought them as betta tank mates. Good luck getting rid of your fish, try to bring them back to the store? 

BTW my anecdote is a JOKE so no one get upset and say I am horrible .. .


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

NOUrTheComsat said:


> Well I must admit i dont know how to test hard/soft water. I can say there is a mineral build up around the rim above water. Also my PH is 6.8, if it matters. LFS sell test kits?


Hmmm. You can often find your local water hardness online. Most cities in the US publish water quality reports that often have the hardness. GH and KH are what we're looking for. 



NOUrTheComsat said:


> Is theaquariumwiki any reliable?


Eh. I prefer to use SeriouslyFish.com. The info at theaquariumwiki seems to be kinda dated some times. Fishbase.org is another place that has very reliable information. 

I just made a big oops. I mixed up celestial pearl danio with white cloud mountain minnows. CPD can live at temps up to 79F. But CPD can be kinda feisty and should be kept in groups of 20 or more to keep the aggression in the group. Here is some more info on them: Celestial Pearl Danios (Danio margaritatus) TFK Profile


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

my male was with them for a few weeks (long story short, thought he was a female because that's what he was sold as, started my sorority, realized he was male, took him out), and now my females have been with them for a couple weeks. they seem to be a happy bunch


----------

